# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Aburaihan Testosterone Enanthate 250 legit-check ~ Iran ~ Iranian

## kraftprotz

Could you tell me if these Testosterone Enanthate 250 ampoules, manufactured by [supposedly] Aburaihan Co. Tehran - Iran, are legit? The box batch numbers do not match the amps, and each box had mixed batch numbers in it. The one box is also a little different, as you can see in the pics.

The amps are a little sticky but I'm guessing an amp got smashed at one point and coated the rest of the amps in that same shipment. None of these were smashed though. 


Batch No: 041, EXP.3.2010 ("Enantate", thick white band around neck)
Batch No: 056, EXP.3.2010 ("Enantate", thin white band around neck)
Batch No: 058, EXP.4.2010 (white dot)
Batch No: 071, EXP.8.2010 (white dot)
Batch No: 072, EXP.8.2010 (white dot)

Thanks!

----------


## justlearning82

I have some from the same company yours are from. Mine are batch #5022 and have a black dot on the upper part of the amp. My amps are filled up to the exact point yours are and the only problem I have with mine are that they are just a bit under 1cc exact. I have a post a little further down on this exact page trying to get peoples opinion about what I have and very view have responded to me. The title of my thread is Opinion? Need feedback
I just took my 4th shot today and it has not really had time to take affect for me yet. But look at my pics I have posted further down on this forum and let me know what you think about mine. The guys who are expierenced with this type of stuff around me, say that this place has the best enanthate around. But who knows because I can't get anyone to respond to mine.

----------


## allout13

i just finished a 10 week cycle of the same enanthate . mine were the ones with the white dots. it looks like yours and mine filled up to .8. hope this helps

----------


## kraftprotz

> i just finished a 10 week cycle of the same enanthate. mine were the ones with the white dots. it looks like yours and mine filled up to .8. hope this helps


Do you happen to know which batch[es] you had?

What kind of gains did you get from 10 weeks?

----------


## testisbest

your gear is good bro

----------


## kraftprotz

And to top it off, I just got an email from Aburaihan:

"Dear Sir,
Thank for your e-mail dated 02.05.2008.
Don't worry , the mentioned batches are manufactured by Aburaihan Co.

W.B.REGARDS,
DR.M.HASHEM
M.D."



Looks like it's time to step over to the dark side

----------


## Markosterone

the white ones are the old ones.

new ones are moore similar to the ones with the dots, but the dot is black on the new ones...

----------


## matrix99lancon

do any of you trust gear that comes from thailand?

----------


## manaja

its real, no worries.

----------


## CheddaNips

looks good bro

----------


## MichaelCC

looks good to me too

----------


## STEAL

I HAVE HAD THE SAME GEAR IT 100% LEGIT  :7up:

----------


## ChuckLee

> I HAVE HAD THE SAME GEAR IT 100% LEGIT


You mean "it worked good for me" or they say they're legit?

----------


## STEAL

Sorry What I Am Saying Is I Have Had The Same Gear Several Times And It Has Worked Excellent For Me.

----------


## SuperK

it's good. you have the first generation (white rings) and the second generation (white dots). The third generation or should I say the latest production has black dots, and yes it's hard to get a full cc out of them. I like galenika's better.

----------

